# MISC | Elevated Rail Four-Track Viaduct / Aerial Structure



## ohmohm (Jul 10, 2007)

*MISC | Elevated Rail (Picture thread)*

any pics of elevated rail in your city


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

The Docklands Light Railway, or the DLR, in London, is a metro system that is mostly on elevated rail.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

About 60% of Hamburg's U-Bahn (metro) are not underground.

Farmer's market under the elevated train tracks in Hamburg. This market takes place once or twice a week between the stations "Eppendorfer Baum" and "Hoheluftbrücke"









click here for some pictures of viaducts of the metro in Hamburg.

metrostation "Mundsburg"









metrostation "Baumwall"









metrostation "Landungsbrücken"


















metrostation "Rödingsmarkt"









metrostation "Kellinghusenstraße"



























Bridge of the metro across the Alster river near station "Klein Borstel"









metrostation "Wandsbek-Gartenstadt"


----------



## freeluas (May 30, 2006)

*Wupperthal*



ohmohm said:


> any pics of elevated rail in your city


Not my City but i visited there in 2005 especially to see the Elevated Railway, often called a Monorail, though technically its called something else?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Another trestle bridge, which carries the main goods line out of Melbourne. Pic by entity119


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In Paris:

Line 2:






































Line 6:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Paris, Berlin and Hamburg have some of the most beautiful elevated railway lines in the world. Hopefully we'll see some more photos here of them.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Paris metro line 5



























Line 6


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

A few from Copenhagen Metro:

















































All pics form flickr.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In Grenoble:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Some pics of Porto Alegre's metro:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Here are a few from Berlin:


----------



## freeluas (May 30, 2006)

*Porto*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Vancouver SkyTrain*

Vancouver's 49km-long/33 station SkyTrain runs in a variety of alignments. The system runs underground downtown for several stations, and at-grade in trenches in two sections, but most of the route is elevated. The routing for SkyTrain is predominately along active or former railway rights-of-way, alongside parks and recreational paths, and adjacent or over highways and major roads. It is automated, frequent (from as little as 45 seconds of headway during rush hour down to about every 4-8 minutes at the worst of times, depending on the line), has pretty good capacity, and it is _slightly _profitable for Translink, the regional public transit and roads authority. 

I believe the original 21-year old Expo Line moves about 220,000 people per day and the newer 5-year old Millennium Line is just shy of 70,000 and climbing quickly. The third line, the Canada Line, is under construction with 2/3rds of the 19km route being underground as a metro/subway with termini downtown, at Vancouver Int'l Airport and in the City of Richmond. The Canada Line will have several kilometers of elevated track along one side of a boulevard in the City of Richmond, just south of Vancouver. The designers and engineers are addressing this with reduced column height and they plan to plant concealing trees on either side of the guideway and around the column footings. 

Overall, SkyTrain is a phenomenal success story spurring billions of dollars of residential, retail, and commercial development along its corridors and offers a highly competitive alternative to driving. In 2006 it carried approximately 40,000,000 passengers on 69,400,000 trips out of a system-wide annual total of 165,000,000 passengers and 282,700,000 trips for all modes of public transit.









Two generations of SkyTrain cars with a portion of downtown Vancouver in distance. This section of the Millennium Line runs through a railway right-of-way.









Commercial Drive SkyTrain station on the the Millennium Line in the railway right-of-way. The railway tracks are owned by BNSF railway and the passenger train is the Rocky Mountaineer excursion that runs from Vancouver to Banff, Alberta in the Rocky Mountains. The elevated tracks at the top of the photo with a Mk2 SkyTrain passing by is the Expo Line that runs from Downtown Vancouver out through the cities of Burnaby and New Westminster, and then terminates in Surrey. The Expo and Millennium Lines overlap along the Vancouver to New Westminster stretch and then separate only to have the Millennium line loop back and cross underneath the initial route at Commercial Drive station (as pictured). An aerial walkway connects Commercial Drive with Broadway Station (out of frame at right), which is also a major hub for four bus routes, including the 60,000 passenger-per-day #99 B-Line Bus Rapid Transit line along the Broadway corridor out to the University of British Columbia. 









A four-car train of the older Mk I cars crossing a busy street and proceeding _through _an office building en-route to the station. The building was built after SkyTrain.









A four-car train of the older Mk I cars. Some lengths of the route have landscaped bicycle paths below them at grade.









A two-car train of the newer Mk II cars.

*1st, 3rd and 4th photos are from Wikipedia. 2nd and 5th photos are by me.


----------



## spindoctor (Apr 28, 2007)

here. this is elevated rail from Bangkok. BTS (Bangkok mass transit).

this is a map of BTS (green and dark green line).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I think such a discussion fits more in Subway and Urban Transport section; at least that ohmohm, the thread starter, meant el railways in the cities as viaducts for national railways or suburban ones (or both together)


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*MISC | Elevated RR tracks*

Berlin Stadtbahn and Metro North Harlem 125th Street viaduct in Manhattan are places where heavy-rail trains run on elevated tracks throught the city. Are there any other examples?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Stadtbahn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Berlin_stadtbahn1.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harlem-125th_Street_(Metro-North)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:126ststa.JPG


----------



## tr (May 30, 2004)

Sike Station - Taipei
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2391/2274057208_9b2fb8aafc_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/2911168311_2cfa3f6051_b.jpg


----------



## jgo (May 17, 2010)

Hello all, this is my very first post and I want to say how great of a forum this is! My question is:

*Does a four main-track aerial structure exist anywhere in the world?*

I am curious if there are any rail systems with four elevated tracks on the same level. 

Thank you!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Numerous bridges along the Northeast Corridor have 2-5 tracks and are 500 -2,000ft+.

The NEC Bridge over the Raritan River in New Brunswick,NJ - it will get overhauled soon.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/142/324237079_91a8c9c859_b.jpg

NEC Bridge over the Susquehanna River in Havre de Grace, Maryland its 3 tracks Amtrak is currently upgrading it and repainting it. Also there are plans to replace it sometime later this or early next decade.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3738705789/sizes/o/


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

One of the most famous (and venerable) four track viaducts in the world is the Stockport Viaduct in the Manchester area (UK). All made of brick!

http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/ov/188572-a1754d0d-ab37-416a-a675-5f1035d5bbd9l.jpg

http://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/07/27/072726_2e9ab424.jpg

wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockport_Viaduct

Not a high aerial, but check out this bridge, the Hohenzollern in Cologne, with six tracks:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hohenzollernbrücke_Köln_von_oben.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

EDIT: My bad, the section between Tanah Merah and Simei on Singapore's MRT only has 3 tracks... Sorry for confusion.

This one is still valid though: also along East West Line, a 3-track, elevated Jurong East station is being upgraded into a 4 track one, though the tracks do not run on a single viaduct. The upgrade, called Jurong East Modification Project is due next year and at this moment, the viaducts are almost all up.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

Although I have no pictures to show I believe the span between Tokyo station and Shinagawa has about 8~10 tracks(Shinkansen, Tokaido, Yokosuka, Keihin Tohoku, Yamanote).


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

^^
Yes there are numerous four track (and more) elevated structures in Japan, though I would hesitate to call them "aerials" in the sense of high bridges or viaducts. In addition to the aforementioned Tokaido Main line in central Tokyo, there is, for example, the Tobu Isesaki Line past Kita Senju, and in Osaka, portions of the Kintetsu Osaka Line, Keihan Main Line, and Nankai Main Line, among others.


----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

The bridges leading into London's riverside termini would probably count.

There's the Hungerford Bridge, leading into Charing Cross station.









And the Cannon Street Bridge to the station of the same name, although I can't find any photos which clearly show the number of tracks.


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

Nové spojení, Praha, Czech Republic


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Tons in London of 4 tracks and more:

London Bridge approaches = 11 tracks wide for over 2km

(old picture!)










Waterloo approaches = 8 tracks wide for 3km










Charing Cross to London Bridge (continuous with London Bridge approach) = 4 tracks wide for 3km

Blackfriars to Loughborough Junction = 4 tracks wide for 6km

And in east London; Bethnal Green to Hackney Downs = 4 tracks wide for 5km


----------



## jgo (May 17, 2010)

Thank You for the references and the images!!! Kudos to the four-track aerial structure in Prague.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

I really like the one in Czech Republic.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

foxmulder said:


> I really like the one in Czech Republic.


Me too. I see the grafitti "artists" have already done their work before the landscaping is even finished...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

The viaduct in Stockport, very good view from the top, I cross it almost everyday when I go to work! It was opened in 1840. At the time of its construction it was the largest viaduct in the world


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Wow the one in Prague looks damn impressive.


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

In the netherland we have also some 4 tracks bridges.









Bridge near Dordrecht (4 tracks wide ).









Bridge near Gouda (4 tracks wide )









Bridge over the Amsterdam-Utrechtkanaal near weesp.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

In Melbourne: The tracks approaching Flinders St station from the west total six tracks, on two viaducts - one built in the 1880s (4 tracks) and another in the 1970s (2 tracks)

http://www.nearmap.com/?ll=-37.820828,144.957704&z=19&t=k&nmd=20100220


----------



## garegnanoman (Feb 12, 2009)

The bridge which connects Venice to mainland Italy (named "Ponte della Libertà") is a four-track railway bridge, sided by a four lane (2+2) road too. 

The railway tracks end in Venezia Santa Lucia main station and in Stazione Marittima.

The bridge is a brick/stone/concrete construction, about 4 km long, built in 1933.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice pic, onboard this Emirates A330-200


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

You can't tell because it's filled in, but the platforms at Union Station in Toronto are all elevated on a viaduct. I think there are well over a dozen tracks from north to south.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Bruxelles, North-South link, between Brussels North and Brussels South 
stations. A section of 6 tracks, buit partially on bridges and partially
in a covered dig, approx 3 km long. Carries approx. 1200 trains per day.
A (not too good) picture of this line can be seen at : http://membres.multimania.fr/sintzoff/images/21-33gde.jpg


----------



## jgo (May 17, 2010)

thanks again for the images and references!


----------

